# RAF Chilmark - Semi failure - April 2011



## tank2020 (May 16, 2011)

I so wished to put this explore on the underground section but alass i ran out of light before i found the tunnels/quarry.
This site is massvie and divided by a public road, part of the site is still occupied by a quarry and company that teaches those inclined to deal with bombs and IEDs, and how to use stratregic explosive devices 
A bit of info -
RAF Chilmark is a huge site with 3 underground quarries, surface bunkers and its own railway line. The quarries were originally dug do extract the limestone rock. In 1935 the quarries closed due to lack of demand for limestone and in 1936 the site was taken over by the MOD for RAF Chilmark.
Chilmark was an ammunitions storage depot for the RAF and closed in 1994.
Trains or trucks could enter the site at the southerly end and unload into huge train sheds with loading platforms that moved the ammunition and bombs onto Chilmarks narrow guage railway.
The narrow guage railway ran the entire length of the site and entered the quarries to unload the bombs.
The surface bunkers had no railway and were delivered by trucks and unloaded by hand.http://www.urbansickness.co.uk/chilmark




















































High Explosive box













































Entrance to an airaid shelter




















This building is the bomb construction building, it is slowly being blown to pieces by the explosives training company on site
















Cheers for looking


----------



## oldscrote (May 16, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about getting underground it's nice to see more of a general overview of the site.Picture 14 reminds me of a very old joke about rearming Venus demilo.Thanks for sharing


----------



## urban phantom (May 17, 2011)

Looks good like your pictures thanks


----------



## Snips86x (May 17, 2011)

Great Pictures here! Thanks!


----------



## tank2020 (May 17, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about getting underground it's nice to see more of a general overview of the site.Picture 14 reminds me of a very old joke Iabout rearming Venus demilo.Thanks for sharing



It was a long trip, would have been nice to have seen the whole site. Another day.


----------



## oldscrote (May 18, 2011)

Hells bells tank I just spotted where your base is, that is a long way to travel and not get in.My apologies mate


----------



## tommo (May 20, 2011)

some great pics in there fella, nice to see it still being done its a great site and looks like u got to see alot top side anyway 






oldscrote said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about getting underground it's nice to see more of a general overview of the site.





the underground stuff is the best around, complete and in almost perfect condition it doesnt get better than


----------



## jjandellis (May 30, 2011)

I was very impressed by the photos but I bet everyone was equally impressed by screwball scramble....the crazy maze ...... good shots ...glad to see im not the only one who drags the kids with me


----------



## tank2020 (Jul 26, 2011)

Made a second visit. Again no access, all new locks everywere. Not sure I will ever get underground.


----------



## gushysfella (Jul 26, 2011)

love the last photo (ISH!)


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 26, 2011)

tank2020 said:


> Made a second visit. Again no access, all new locks everywere. Not sure I will ever get underground.



You never had to 'open' anything to get underground!


----------



## tommo (Jul 26, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> You never had to 'open' anything to get underground!



its defo locked i have seen the pics, hopefully it will keep the place safe for now


----------

